# Urgent..only one more day to save this one



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Spalding GA Gassing shelter. Out of time. Beautiful Golden. SOS


Send out to all you know....again they say this one is a mix....looks like a true golden to me.
​

 IF YOU CAN HELP, PLEASE CONTACT SHELTER ASAP! TRANSPORT MAY BE ARRANGED!
Spalding County Animal Control
208 Justice Boulevard
Griffin, GA 30224
Phone: 
(770) 467-4772

Fax:
(770) 467-4771




Alba*

SCAS Code: B07-665 
Primary Breed: Retriever 
Secondary Breed: Mix 
Gender: Female 
Age: Adult 
Date Picked Up: 11/27/07 
Location: W. Poplar St 


This animal is scheduled to be unavailable 
after 4:30 pm on December 4, 2007.

Contact Information
Phone | Fax | Address | E-mail | Hours of Operation 
Driving Directions | Feedback Form

To reach Spalding County Animal Control regarding adoptions, reclaims, owner surrenders, stray animals or a cruelty situation please feel free to contact us via phone, U.S. Mail, e-mail, or in person:

Phone: 
(770) 467-4772

Fax:
(770) 467-4771

Back to Top

Address: 
Spalding County Animal Control
208 Justice Boulevard
Griffin, GA 30224

Back to Top

E-mail:
Please do not e-mail urgent requests. Call the shelter at (770) 467-4772. 
Animal Shelter - [email protected]
Web Designer - [email protected] 









800 dogs & cats are euthanized EVERY hour in the US. Please spay/neuter companion pets.







​

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

bump! Hope this one is saved


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG....... hope someone knows someone who can rescue this darling. She's beautiful!


----------



## dukesmommy (Dec 3, 2007)

awwww.... that breaks my heart. I wish I could. I just got a Goldie Saturday. Plus Im so far away.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Defibitely a Golden.........


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh. That is one rotund golden retriever. I hope someone rescues her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd foster her gladly if it comes to that. Can anyone pull her?


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Just got this from GRRA....if she has been adopted why is she still on the site


GRRA was told today that she has been adopted from the shelter.
Thanks,
Kim Goforth
Intake Coordinator
Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh good news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mother Hen*

Mother Hen:

Couldn't make out your post.

Was she adopted??? Looks Golden to Me!!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Mother Hen:
> 
> Couldn't make out your post.
> 
> Was she adopted??? Looks Golden to Me!!


 

GRRA in Atlanta was told today that she has been adopted from the shelter

Dang, don't know what happened when I pasted that.
Will have check on the shelter site to make sure she was adpoted

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I heard the same thing from the Georgia rescue group. Such good news!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad she was adopted.


----------

